# برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل



## احلى ديانة (4 يناير 2008)

هلاا ومرحبا فيكم اخواني الأعضاء .. 


مسا الورد وصباح الخير والمسك . 





سنأتي بالبرنامج الغني عن التعريف 


Yahoo! Messenger 9.0


الإصدار التجريبي Beta ..,, !!!!



البرنامج .: 
1 : المسنجر : ياهوو !
2 : الترخيص : مجاني 
3 : التوافق ( هناك روابط XP وروارط اخرى VISTA )
4 : الحجم : 12 ميجا تقريباا 


وللتحميل 


أختر أحد الروابط التاليه ..
(متوافق مع الإكسبي و الفيستا)



اسف اخى الروابط السليمة

حمل من احدى الرابطتين
الرابط الاول

الرابط الثانى

وتوجد بة خاصية جديدة وهيا تغيير الشكل الخارجى

اتبع الصورة


----------



## ameer mosa (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو.......
مع انو البرنامج ما طلع عندي


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

اسف اخى الروابط السليمة

حمل من احدى الرابطتين
الرابط الاول

الرابط الثانى


----------



## ameer mosa (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

مشكور الروابط شغالة والياهو شكله احلى من كل الاصدارات ذوقك حلو يا حلو


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على ردك ويارب يكون عجبك فعلا


----------



## bibo_1 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

ششششششششكككككككككككررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sherihan81 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

مشكور


----------



## علي مزيكا (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

مشكوووور بس ماعرفت احمل البرنامج


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

اخى على مزيكا تم تعديل الروابط


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج Yahoo! messenger 9.0 beta الان للتحميل*

مشكووووور اخي على تعبك بس اسف هم ماعرفت احمل الياهو ماسنجر 9 اذا تفظلت بتوضيح كيفيه التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

